# WSL2 (Windows Subsystem for Linux 2) Incoming, GPU compute support in 2H 2020



## xkm1948 (May 19, 2020)

This is a fairly big news for folks who have to rely on software suite from both Windows and Linux. Now if WSL2 finally implement good GPU compute support, it will attract quite a lot of developers and researchers in switching to Windows platform.






						Microsoft To Support GPU Acceleration, Linux GUI Apps On WSL2 - Phoronix
					






					www.phoronix.com
				









						Could it be? Really? The Year of Linux on the Desktop is almost here, and it's... Windows-shaped?
					

Windows Subsystem for Linux to gain out-of-the-box support for GUI apps, GPU chippery




					www.theregister.co.uk
				




Also windows developer blog








						DirectX ❤ Linux
					

DirectX 12, NVIDIA CUDA, OpenGL and OpenCL acceleration are coming to the Windows Subsystem for Linux.




					devblogs.microsoft.com
				





You can see it in action









Time stamp 30:00


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 20, 2020)

I would really like them to bake in a GUI, not just a terminal. I could avoid having to setup hyperv or vmware if i could easily fire up a WSL GUI.


----------



## xkm1948 (May 20, 2020)

Easy Rhino said:


> I would really like them to bake in a GUI, not just a terminal. I could avoid having to setup hyperv or vmware if i could easily fire up a WSL GUI.



Looks like there will be GUI support for Linux app as well


----------

